# Connecting Threads fabric....a recomendation



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Having just received the new catalog with its great new fabric pricing of $3..96 for solids, $4.96 for prints and $5.96 for batiks I thought I'd let you know that their American made 100% cotton fabrics are really nice quality. Smooth,silky texture,not ravel-ly so good thread count,sew up like a dream and their kits are extremely well-priced,too. First I got a table topper kit,then some pillows so have worked with a variety of their fabrics. Good instructions with the kits,too....

Then I bought a quilt kit plus an extra jelly roll to expand quilt to queen size and,hopefully,will have a picture to share soon...got sidetracked doing the last 12 blocks in my sons Path Thru the Woods quilt....8" Drunkard Path variation....he already had sewn over 80 blocks himself!!!!! I am now an expert on curved blocks Waiting for him to come down next week so we can arrange them all and get it ready to quilt. Bought a wool batt for it but trying the bamboo kind for my quilt. 

Anyhow, I hope they will continue to expand their offerings. Might be of help to those who can't afford the spiraling cost of fabric; expecially now that Walmart no longer has fabric department. DEE


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Connecting Threads is my all-time favorite! _Love, love, love_ their fabric and you can't beat the price. Their thread is top quality and soooo reasonable priced, in fact, it's hard to believe it's so good for that price. Fast and reasonable shipping too. Gesh, I sound like a commercial for them, but it's true!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I agree with you both. These fabrics are great and reasonably priced. The kits when they mark them down are what our local senior center uses for their quilting classes and it's quite affordable for the seniors that way.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I like Connecting Threads too. I'm wanting to order some of the batiks, they have such pretty ones at a good price. I've never ordered a kit from them(a friend did though) and they give generous cuts of fabric for them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like I need to order something from them. 
Sounds really good. Nice to have another source.

Angie


----------

